# Boot Manager?



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

I am trying to find a way to install a boot manager on my D2G so i can dual boot different roms. I want to be able to dual boot CM7 and say stock or the rom im running APEX. Is there any functional ways to do this on the D2G? Heard there has been some on the D2 but havent been able to locate a structured way to accomplish this. If anyone has any information please let me know and THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

install the apk from the market (on a 2nd-init rom) then follow the directions in the app. It works great but takes alot of space on the sdcard


----------



## jvec31 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes make sure your on a 2nd init ROM(ex:CM7,MIUI) if that doesn't work, email the dev. He is amazing at helping(i was the only tester for boot manager on D2G and he sorted out every problem i had and got it working perfect) But being on the 2nd init ROM will fix it.


----------

